# used cars for sale.



## Chris (Oct 10, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38jDQkkaxT8[/ame]


----------



## havasu (Oct 10, 2013)

I noticed that many of the cars all seemed to be in neutral with none of their e brakes set. Duh...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 10, 2013)

I can see it a hundres years from now, some diver will be exploring and come across a bunch of cars and try and explain how they got there like we explain the South American, The Nazca Lines.


----------



## Bubaman (Oct 11, 2013)

I guess nobody over there ever heard of tie downs???


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2013)

That would make far too much sense. Could have saved every single one.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll bet someone had some splain' to do when the ship docked...


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2013)

I would have pushed the rest off and acted like they were never there.


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2013)

Exactly. I'd be like..."Cars? You must have the wrong ship"


----------

